
Show HN: A React state management library using the new Context API - diegohaz
https://github.com/diegohaz/constate
======
diegohaz
Feedback is really appreciated.

Repo:
[https://github.com/diegohaz/constate](https://github.com/diegohaz/constate)

Demo: [https://codesandbox.io/s/7p2qv6mmq](https://codesandbox.io/s/7p2qv6mmq)

This is something I needed in another project of mine, so I decided to
abstract it into a new package: constate.

The goal was to use it to start building a simple application in the most
simplest way: using React local state.

Whenever I feel the need to scale up and use some sort of global state,
instead of adding redux, mobx or another complex library, I can just add a
context property and everything works.

